# DIY Coining dies, St Gaudens miniature replica, 1/20 oz gold



## tmaring (Jun 19, 2008)

Just listed a set of steel coining dies I just finished making, INCLUDING one .999 gold trial strike made from the dies... These are 4" shanks, set up for hand striking. More detailed pics on the buy/sell forum below...

http://cgi.ebay.com/Coining-dies-tools-20-gold-coin-token-medal-replica_W0QQitemZ130232288014


----------

